# how often to bathe a mini dachshund puppy?



## Nando (Sep 30, 2007)

how often should we bathe our new puppy (mini dachshund)? It's 9 weeks old.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I only bathe any dog when they need it. Some people take dogs to a professional groomer on a monthly basis. And some show dogs are bathed before every show, usually weekly. But the average house pet only needs to be bathed as needed.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I bath my dogs 3-4 times a year or when they are really stinky (usually from rolling in something they shouldnt have). 

I would bathe her more often as a puppy, but use only water or very mild soap. This is more to get her used to being groomed then to actually get her clean.


----------

